# Purple Hair Jigs With Stinger Hooks



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

i want to do some walleye fishing around the islands and off of the reefs this yr and i did a search on here for purple hair jigs. i got all the information i needed from here on ogf but i cant find what size stinger hooks u guys are useing. any info would be greatly appreciated


----------



## capt S (Sep 5, 2007)

i use number eights. you can get away with 6 or 10s but the eights works best. good luck!


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

thanks for the reply


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)




----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I tie my own and use size 6 stingers.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Here are a few to look at. These are 3/8 1/2, 5/8 and a few 3/4 OZ hair jigs. The stingers are wire instead of line. These are all made by Ole Pete's


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

What kind of hair do you guys use?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I primarily use bucktail but will switch to synthetic or bunny strips.


----------



## cramerk (Aug 3, 2005)

BIg Daddy I sure hope that fish was released since it is not a legal catch!!!!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Legal or not, it was released. Lundy and I had our limit in about 10 minutes that day. It was a fun fishing extravaganza!


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Big Daddy said:


> Legal or not, it was released. Lundy and I had our limit in about 10 minutes that day. It was a fun fishing extravaganza!


What took so long to get your limit? I'm going to order some jigs this week from Ole Pete. Thinking about making my own but don't know where to start. Have some deer tails,can I use those?


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

thanks for the pictures and information everyone. im off to do my order with olepete. thanks again


----------

